# River Conditions



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished south of Bismarck during the last few hours of the evening. The water clarity has doubled since mid-week, and I could see the jig around 12-16 inches down. Fishing is still more productive with crawlers, and we got most of our fish this afternoon trolling spinners.

Most fish came around 6 feet, and thel largest fish was 21 in with a mean around 16 in.

Hitting the lake tomorrow.


----------

